# Dusseldorf Classifieds for Used Items



## cc-dusseldorf

Hello all, my first post to this forum! I am moving to Dusseldorf on November 1 for a 3 year assignment. Coming from the USA.

I have a question: Is there a good classified website where people sell and buy used items? Is there an expat classified site?

Because of the electrical power differences, I need to purchase all new electronics which will be useless to me when I move back. Washer, dryer, TV's, DVD Players, etc. I would rather purchase some used items from a departing expat who has no use for them back home if I can.

Does a classified website like this exist for the Dusseldorf area?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The classic buy and sell site for Germany is the Sperr Müll site: Alle Rubriken Kleinanzeigen. Kostenlose Anzeigen für die Regionen Stuttgart inserieren und lesen von Kleinanzeigen aus Mannheim

Plug in the name of the town or the postal code in the space for "Ort" and away you go!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

